# Hatsune Miku Cosplay



## Dewgong (Sep 10, 2008)

Well guys. I'm doing it. 

Any advice? I sorta don't know how to start, but I really want to do this...

Anybody good with cosplay related things?

God, I need help. xD

So far, I've got shoes.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Have you read through TR Rose's cosplay guide for beginners? Don't know much about it, but that page looks like it could help.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 10, 2008)

No, I haven't, but I am now.

Thank you ^^


----------

